# WM-Panini-Sticker erstellen



## Death Row (19 Juni 2014)

Hi!

Die WM läuft jetzt zwar schon seit fast einer Woche, aber ich dachte mir es ist doch witzig, wenn jeder mal einen Sticker auf dieser Seite erstellt und ihn dann hier postet

Mein persönliches Fussballer-Bildchen - VOLEE - Home

Das ist übrigens meiner:



 

(Wen wundert`s? )


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2014)




----------



## Lumo (19 Juni 2014)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juni 2014)

Ich finde Fussball schon immer Besser



​


----------



## Toolman (19 Juni 2014)

ich konnte nicht widerstehen... rofl3









und noch zwei Damen hinterher...


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juni 2014)




----------



## brian69 (19 Juni 2014)

​


----------



## Death Row (19 Juni 2014)

Meine Hayley ist mit 1,51 m natürlich die idealste Besetzung für's Tor


----------



## Death Row (19 Juni 2014)

Meine Hayley ist mit 1,57 m natürlich die idealste Besetzung für's Tor


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juni 2014)

Na Hayley ist aber schnell um 6 Zentimeter gewachsen


----------



## milfhunter (19 Juni 2014)

welche Maße soll man denn für das Ausgangsbild verwenden, weil bei einem Großen Bild ist das ziemlich blöd!???

EDIT: Hab den entsprechenden Knopf bereits gefunden!


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Na Hayley ist aber schnell um 6 Zentimeter gewachsen



Hayley kann alles <3


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Juni 2014)




----------

